# Rezepte für Rotaugenfutter



## Norm (8. April 2005)

Hat jemand ein tolles Rezept zum anfüttern von Rotaugenfutter?


----------



## DerStipper (8. April 2005)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugenfutter*

Mein einfachstes ist 80% Paniermehl 15% Klare Brühe und 5% ??? musste halt testen aber an sich ist das Futter gut aber auch den Döbeln gefällt es super.


----------



## Chris`n`roll (8. April 2005)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugenfutter*

Warum willst du Rotaugenfutter anlocken? Vielleicht nimmst du ein Honigbrötchen und sammelst dann alle Fliegen runter???
Ne, im Ernst, Du solltest mal die Suchfunktion bemühen, denn über Futter wird hier manchmal ganz schön viel palavert. Auch lohnt sich ein Versuch bei Google. Aber Du wirst genau so viele Rezepte finden wie Seiten. Also viel Spass beim lesen.
Gruß, Christian


----------



## DerStipper (8. April 2005)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugenfutter*

Norm was aber wichtiger ist wie ist dein Gewässer beschaffen?
schnell fließend/stehend/ Langsam fließend
Gewässer tiefe
Gewässer trübung
@chris
klar soll er auch Suchen hab ich vergessen zu schreiben aber ich denke es werden nich genau die Rezepte für seinen Gewässertyp dasein. Wenn doch dann hat er Glück :q


----------



## Norm (8. April 2005)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugenfutter*

Der Tipp bei Google war toll!!

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm

MfG Norm


----------



## Rotauge. (31. März 2012)

*AW: Rezepte für Rotaugenfutter*

also mein rezept ist 1kg panier mehl und 500-1000g maulwurfserde und 2 ess löffel koriander und 1 löffel fenchel dass hat bisher immer geklapp


----------

